# costume ideas



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi. this halloween I will be about 7 months pregnant with our first baby. Anyone have any UNIQUE ideas for a costume for me. The last couple years there have been pregnant women at our party a Mummy, bun in the oven, pregnant nun, mother nature ect..... I'm looking for something that hasnt been done. Any ideas??????


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

You could be the "Worlds First Pregnant Man"! Wear a suit, short tie over your belly, mustache, hat, cane, etc. Your S/O could be a News Reporter who follows you everywhere with his camera, microphone, pen and paper - or your Agent or (if he's so inclined) your wife. 

Congrats on your first baby!


----------



## SpicyLegs (Jul 10, 2007)

*Body Paint*

You have the option of painting your belly and using it as a costume. You can paint it like a pumpkin and pretend to carry it. You can do the same idea with a basket ball a beach ball, anything you might "carry" with you. You can also simply paint pictures on your belly for fun


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've always told my wife she'ld have an alien coming out of her belly... Alas, she was never pregnant at the right time. We even had a mock drawing of the idea with a little hand operated hinge to make it lurche forward and back.


----------



## Pure Evil Model: D (Jul 9, 2007)

I heard of a pair going as a ******* couple. She was 8 months along and dressed like a ******* guy and glued hair to he belly, wore a trucker hat and carried around a beer bottle (filled with apple juice).


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

How about...Smurfette?
Finds out the hard way of being the only female smurf amoung many males?
Too....cheesy?


----------



## gimme_2kids (Oct 13, 2006)

*love the white trash idea!*

I was actually going to suggest the same thing. I found a picture of a couple that was expecting and they went as a white trash couple.

Mom-to-be wore a dirty wife-beater that was pulled up above her belly. She stuck hair onto her belly to form the "happy trail" from the naval to the top of the pants that were open and had a belt undone. threw her hair into a pony tail (add extra gel so it looks greasy) and had a trucker hat. You know, just pull out all the stops... draw tatoos (or get the temp ones) on the arms and stuff. and dont forget the cigarette hangin' out your mouth (just for added effect )

Dad-to-be went as the wife. Wore a blond wig, put curlers in it, pink bath robe, house dress, carried a flask in the robe pocket, padded it up for the boobs, and the whole bit. It was awesome. Maybe you could add some make-up to give him a black eye. Just try to make him real trashy.

It's definitly a new idea to try.. I was 8 months as well with my first son. (He was born Nov. 25th,) If I had seen that idea back then, I totally would have done it!! I went as a VERY pregnant vampire that year for lack of anything better to do. 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## stacielou2503 (Aug 17, 2014)

I went at Mother Nature.... I know its not that original... but I was 6 months i think ...almost 7... had real dreads in my hair... that was so fun!! used all kinds of glitter twigs and branches and leaves to decorate them... the wand was the most fun tho... but then i tend to go WAAAAY above and beyond with my costumes.... Mother Nature's Mother? LOL i dont know... i wanted to tell my MN preg story... lol


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

If you're looking for a more scary costume, you could be a pregnant zombie. I've seen a costume where the woman used doll parts and diy'd them so it looked like the zombie baby was chewing it's way out. I know it's grotesque, but hey it'll certainly be memorable! 

Or, how about a disco ball? 
The creepy Koolaid pitcher that busts through walls? 
A troll doll?
Or, not a super timely reference for this year, but still funny -- http://cdn.fullpunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Halloween-costumes-19.jpg


----------



## CostumeReview (Oct 8, 2014)

I've seen a couple pull off the two "boobs" thing with a pregnant wife... seems to work pretty well!


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

I never got the chance to do it but I have seen pictures where the pregnant woman dressed as a skeleton and had her stomach showing and had a skeleton baby painted on - I knew some that thought it was a bad idea but I liked it. 

I have also seen some of the "cheesy" ones - a jar of "prego" spaghetti sauce and an "easy" button (ya know that staples thing?) I wouldn't do them myself, but its an idea. 

I really like the alien and zombie ideas too.


----------

